# Looking Glass disponível

## fernandotcl

O Looking Glass já está disponível. Alguém já usou isso?

Eu ia até instalar, mas precisa de 512MB de RAM, e não quero ter uma experiência "frustrante" com meus 256MB. Aliás, pessoalmente eu acho uma idéia ruim, porque "usabilidade não é igual à curva de aprendizado", como diz Tuomo Valkonen, o criador do revolucionário Ion. Opiniões?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## domus-br

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O Looking Glass já está disponível. Alguém já usou isso?
> 
> Eu ia até instalar, mas precisa de 512MB de RAM, e não quero ter uma experiência "frustrante" com meus 256MB. Aliás, pessoalmente eu acho uma idéia ruim, porque "usabilidade não é igual à curva de aprendizado", como diz Tuomo Valkonen, o criador do revolucionário Ion. Opiniões? 

 

putz grila heim, se o source nao for muito grande, acho que ate tento encarar a compilaçao dele   :Twisted Evil:   valeu a dica!

----------

## Operador Nabla

Primeiro, foi o MacOS X. Depois, o Windows Longhorn. Será que agora o Linux também vai entrar nesta dança dos desktops 3D?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Primeiro, foi o MacOS X. Depois, o Windows Longhorn. Será que agora o Linux também vai entrar nesta dança dos desktops 3D?

 

O OS X é 3d? Que eu saiba ele é só acelerado por hardware, mas não tenho certeza.

Eu acho que isso é hype. Como comentei no tópico do OTW, isso é como o gerenciador de arquivos 3d que é mostrado no Jurassic Park como sistema "Unix". Hoje em dia, existem gerenciadores 3d, mas ninguém usa porque usabilidade é pequena, apesar da curva de aprendizado ser pouco íngrime.

O futuro eu não sei como vai ser. O que eu sei é que eu estou bem contente com o WMI.  :Wink: 

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O OS X é 3d? Que eu saiba ele é só acelerado por hardware, mas não tenho certeza.

 

Eu também não tenho muita certeza. Vi alguns screenshots do MacOS X no site da Apple. A alternância entre diferentes desktops virtuais (ou contas de diferentes usuários) me pareceu ser em 3D. Talvez seja só um detalhe. Talvez eu esteja falando demais.

http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/fastuserswitching/

PS: Por enquanto, a minha prioridade é aprender a customizar o FVWM, mas esse WMI certamente vai entrar na linha lista de coisas a explorar  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Kobal

http://www.apple.com/macosx/tiger/ tem um lugar ae que fala, esse tiger e o novo OSX que vai sair em 2005,ele vai vir com suporte a 3d e processamento pela VGA, eu vou procurar o nome e depois posto aqui.  Aquele esquema 3d do Panther so muda o usuario, não e um 3d realmente. 

Esse LookGlags antes falava que ia precisar de um processador 800 MHZ,.   :Very Happy:   mierda. 

Eu tou super empougado com ele, pois gostei muito de Java   :Rolling Eyes:  . Sera que ele não da suporte as ATI ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> A alternância entre diferentes desktops virtuais (ou contas de diferentes usuários) me pareceu ser em 3D.

 

Acho que é só isso. Na verdade, o Quartz (o X do OS X) é acelerado por natureza, e tem esses lances de 3d como nessa troca de usuários. Me parece que vai um pouco além disso, mas nada comparável ao LG.

Mesmo o Longhorn, se não me engano, não usa janelas em animação 3d como o LG, mas usa o OpenGL através do framework Avalon para aceleração comum, como em operações com alpha-blending.

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> PS: Por enquanto, a minha prioridade é aprender a customizar o FVWM, mas esse WMI certamente vai entrar na linha lista de coisas a explorar  .

 

Você não vai se desapontar. É, na minha opinião, mais inovador do que o LG da Sun. É incrível, e isso dito por um ex-usuário Gnome e Xfce.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Eu tou super empougado com ele, pois gostei muito de Java   .

 

O Java não é a linguagem recomendada pra esse tipo de aplicação, mas a Sun quer fazer hype da sua linguagem tanto quanto a M$ quer fazer do .NET (que por sinal é ótimo e mais rápido que Java). O LG é um concorrente do LH, e tem semelhanças até no princípio da linguagem usada.

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Sera que ele não da suporte as ATI ?

 

Tanto quanto o XFree, porque ele roda em cima do XFree 4.4-rc3.

----------

## r3pek

eu ja o tnh a bulir na minha makina. vejam só os screenshots lindos  :Smile: 

http://r3pek.homelinux.org/plg.jpg

http://r3pek.homelinux.org/plg2.jpg

A ideia ta bonita, mas ainda ta em fase mt verde... tem muitos bugs. muitos mesmo. mas o basico ja funciona. agora é só melhorar.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> eu ja o tnh a bulir na minha makina. vejam só os screenshots lindos 

 

Você está usando Xinerama? E foi preciso rodar como root?  :Confused: 

Parece estar feia a coisa mesmo, o Firefox tá cortado ao meio. Só não tá pior do que eu tentando rodar o Y-Windows aqui.  :Laughing: 

----------

## r3pek

Tou a usar TwinView ta NVidia. o PLG nao suporta dual-screen... ainda.

o firefox e o ksnapshot nao estao la.... é apenas a imagem da janela. não apagou a imagem  :Sad:  tem mm mts bugs ainda.

----------

## Matheus Villela

Eu tentei rodar aqui sem sucesso, tenho blackdown-jdk, o não-sei-o-que-3d da sun que instalei só pra isso e estou rodando xorg.

Se saio do X e tento rodar a sessão ele não acha o xfree :S e se tento rodar em janela(como ele diz qeu dá) o comando parece dar certo(não aparece erros) mas nã roda nada. Estou rodando em 24 bits de cor como o recomndado tb.

r3pek que programas tu tens ou instalou pra rodar o looking glass, dá uma força pra mim que estou querendo rodar ele  :Wink: 

----------

## r3pek

é só ir à pagina deles.... ta la td escrito.  :Smile: 

sun java jdk 1.5.0_beta2 (emerge)

sun jai 1.2.2 (emerge)

sun java 3d jdk (manualmente)

e finalmente o xorg.

----------

## Kobal

 *Quote:*   

>  Na verdade, o Quartz (o X do OS X) é acelerado por natureza 

 

http://www.macrumors.com/downloads/tiger/dashboard_flip.mov

E esse nome mesmo tava com tanto sono na hora que postei que demorei uns 10 min pra escrever meu post anterior.

Esse LG vai ficar bom e no XFS, EXT3 nem se compara, minha maquina tava instalado sobre XFS tava uma bala mais travava toda hora, eu coloquei ext3 caiu uns  30 % o redimento e ta usando mais memoria, antes quase nem usava SWAP agora gasta uns 60 MB.

----------

## Satao

A ideia é bastante interessante, e muito provavelmente vai ser o futuro. Mas o WM 3D não vai mesmo ser o da Sun, porque quanto a mim tem um defeito de nascença... é JAVA!

E pela minha experiencia, desisti de usar qualquer coisa que seja feita em Java...

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu sinceramente não entendo como ver o Mozilla de costas e translúcido, ou ver o clipe do Matrix ao avesso, ou escrever notas atrás de um editor de textos pode ser útil.

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Esse LG vai ficar bom e no XFS, EXT3 nem se compara, minha maquina tava instalado sobre XFS tava uma bala mais travava toda hora, eu coloquei ext3 caiu uns  30 % o redimento e ta usando mais memoria, antes quase nem usava SWAP agora gasta uns 60 MB.

 

Se quer velocidade, use Reiser4.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kobal

 *Quote:*   

>  Se quer velocidade, use Reiser4. 

 

Ok, como faço ?   :Cool:   :Twisted Evil: 

Edit:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=161783&highlight=redeeman+livecd

Vale a pena ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Vale a pena ?

 

Dizem que a velocidade é assustadora, duas vezes a do ReiserFS 3.6. Considerado instável, mas dizem que está completamente estável, só instável para uso crítico. Eu usaria, se estivesse à procura de algo assim.

----------

## Kobal

So uma pergunta. 

O que coloco no fstab reiser4 ?

Se eu fizer as partições com esse livecd em reiser4, eu posso instalar um stage depois com o Kurumin, sera que ele suporta ?

----------

## Kobal

 :Very Happy:   mierda, na hora que fui autenticar o merda do Velox, notei que não tem o perl no livecd   :Very Happy:   , foi so pra min formata as unidade. O kurumin não conseguiu dar suporte ao reiser4, morro de ri   :Very Happy:  , hahahahahha

----------

## fernandotcl

Heh, a pressa é inimiga da perfeição.  :Wink: 

Pra instalar com o Reiser4 é preciso usar aquele LiveCD especial. Não pode usar o do Knoppix/Kurumim porque eles ainda não podem montar as unidades, mesmo depois de formatadas.

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> é só ir à pagina deles.... ta la td escrito. 
> 
> sun java jdk 1.5.0_beta2 (emerge)
> 
> sun jai 1.2.2 (emerge)
> ...

 

Olá, era o JDK que estava a versão 1.4.2(acho), as > 1.4.9 estavam mascaradas, coloquei a 1.5.0_beta2 e rodou ok ... em janela.

Tentando rodar como uma sessão não rolou, eu mudei as configs dele pro xorg, coloquei o binário do xorg numa das pastas dele(assim como está o do xfree) e ele roda o xorg mas fica uma tela básica com o ponteiro do mouse, quando tento sair trava tudo, tudo mesmo, tive que reiniciar o pc umas 3 vezes, nenhum comando fica disponível, então nem tem o que fazer(nem control alt backspace nem control alt f2~f7)

Tentei com a versão estável e com um build experimental(que por sinal é de dois dias antes do release estável)

Se tiver alguma dica do que pode ser me avise, de qualquer forma acho que o jeito vai ser esperar uma nova versão  :Very Happy: 

E pra quem acha inútil: tem aceleração 3D, eu tenho uma FX5200 e os gráficos 2D se constroem na tela, fica horrivel, baixando as cores pra 16 bits dá uma melhorada mas mesmo assim atrapalha, e colocar o driver nv pra mim está fora de questão apesar de com ele os gráficos 2D ficarem rápidos. Se o brinquedo funcionar bem em breve tenho a solução pro meu problema acabada  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> E pra quem acha inútil: tem aceleração 3D, eu tenho uma FX5200 e os gráficos 2D se constroem na tela, fica horrivel, baixando as cores pra 16 bits dá uma melhorada mas mesmo assim atrapalha, e colocar o driver nv pra mim está fora de questão apesar de com ele os gráficos 2D ficarem rápidos. Se o brinquedo funcionar bem em breve tenho a solução pro meu problema acabada 

 

Alguma coisa está errada. Eu também tenho uma GeForce FX 5200 e não tenho problemas de performance nem com o driver nvidia, nem com o nv, nem com vesa, nem com fbdev. O computador qual é, um XT?  :Laughing:  (lol, imagina uma GeForce espetada num slot ISA)

E outra coisa, esse PLG é lento, precisa de muito mais do que qualquer WM normal. Se você estiver com problemas de performance com o X, esqueça o PLG. Aliás, parece que o PLG é baseado no XFree 4.4-rc3.

----------

## PedroKiefer

Algumas screenshots do Looking Glass rodando no Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

http://pedrok.homelinux.org:1234/gallery/lookingglass

Enjoy!

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *Operador Nabla wrote:*   PS: Por enquanto, a minha prioridade é aprender a customizar o FVWM, mas esse WMI certamente vai entrar na linha lista de coisas a explorar  . 
> 
> Você não vai se desapontar. É, na minha opinião, mais inovador do que o LG da Sun. É incrível, e isso dito por um ex-usuário Gnome e Xfce. 

 

Eu instalei o vtwm em casa, só por curiosidade. Acho que ele deveria começar a vir por padrão, junto com o X, no lugar do mwm (ou twm, sempre me confundo). Espero que ainda hoje eu consiga instalar o wmi.

Falando em wmi, quais as suas semelhanças e diferenças em relação ao ion?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Eu instalei o vtwm em casa, só por curiosidade. Acho que ele deveria começar a vir por padrão, junto com o X, no lugar do mwm (ou twm, sempre me confundo). Espero que ainda hoje eu consiga instalar o wmi.

 

twm.  :Wink: 

Na verdade, não precisaria vir nenhum WM junto com o X, senão fica aquela coisa "o meu é melhor que o seu", E vir também o TWM é ofensa, porque são pouquíssimos os doidos que usam TWM. Sem contar que, segundo o que me consta, o TWM é muito mal escrito e usa mais recursos do que bons WMs como o Openbox.

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Falando em wmi, quais as suas semelhanças e diferenças em relação ao ion?

 

Pra começar, qualidade de desenvolvimento. O desenvolvimento do WMI é rápido, planejado e extremamente organizado. O autor é extremamente atencioso, escreve muita documentação e sempre pede a opinião do usuário. WMI tem até roadmap na página que é muito bem feita. Já o Ion não parece ter nem uma lista. Me parece que Ion foi feito muito mais como prova de conceito do que como um WM real.

O WMI também é menos xiita. O Ion inutiliza muito o mouse (o RatPoison inutiliza completamente), já o WMI é muito mais usável, na minha opinião. Aliás, o WMI suporta Xft, ou seja, fontes com anti-aliasing, enquanto Ion, LarsWM, PWM, RatPoison, e outros WMs minimalísticos não.

Os keybindings padrão do WMI são muito mais intuitivos que os do Ion. WMI não usa Lua para seus scripts de configuração, mas sim simples arquivos de texto.

Existem melhores temas e mais usuários para WMI. Realmente vale a pena. Se você quiser, posto uma screenshot em algum lugar.  :Wink: 

----------

## Animal-X®

O WMI parece bem interessante, vou acabar adotando ele aqui como padrão, já tô na página dele e vou puxar pra instalar !!!

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Animal-X® wrote:*   

> O WMI parece bem interessante, vou acabar adotando ele aqui como padrão, já tô na página dele e vou puxar pra instalar !!!

 

Leia antes a documentação do site (Getting Started), porque ele é bem diferente do que estamos acostumados.  :Wink: 

Tem um tema meu no site, chamado "wasplite". Eu recomendo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Animal-X®

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Leia antes a documentação do site (Getting Started), porque ele é bem diferente do que estamos acostumados. 
> 
> Tem um tema meu no site, chamado "wasplite". Eu recomendo. 

 

Pode deixar, documetnação é o básico para um programa novo...

Vou pegar, é legal...

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> (...) Se você quiser, posto uma screenshot em algum lugar. 

 

Por que não na GentooBR?

Eu instalei o WMI e, no momento, estou apanhando para absorver seus conceitos. Preciso encontrar mais documentação, além das manpages dele.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   (...) Se você quiser, posto uma screenshot em algum lugar.  
> 
> Por que não na GentooBR?

 

É que... bem... não posso dizer que esteja rodando Gentoo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

